# Finally!!!



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

The bagging a onesie, twosies game was wearing on me. For the last month, I should have had more birds in the bag if I could have shot straight. Had plenty of chances every time but would only come home with one or two if any every time. I was getting pretty flustered to say the least. I called my good buddy and his son to hit one of my fields that I had seen couple hundred geese yesterday in, hoping for the best. We still had plenty of chances to get our limit and many a birds got away that shouldn't have. Heck, we had a few flocks come into the spread as we were chasing a goose on the ground that was running away from us. But it was the funnest day of the year so far shared with two good friends. Came away one bird shy of a three man limit. And of course, we had geese land in the field as soon as we got out of there. December 21st, 22nd seems to be my day in this field.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

My December 21st shoot last year (Same field).


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

So Jealous, I'm yet to shoot (kill) one of those darn things. Congrats. what a beautiful bird.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job man. Im glad to see them finely hitting the fields for you.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Nice job man. Im glad to see them finely hitting the fields for you.


Thanks hoss... Been a BAD start for me! I had one good solo shoot, then really hit and miss since. I have a couple other fields that have exploded with them the last couple days and hope it's changing. I see it's supposed to get COLD after Christmas so I hope that lights the fire under em. I need to get you out to pay ya back from the swan hunt. ;-)

Was able to get my boy a couple two days ago on Saturday. He had been waiting a long time this year and was excited to say the least when he dropped em!!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome! I love the pic too!


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I have been stricken with jealousy!! that's a cool picture too! nice shooting!!


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

Wish I had a field to do that with I'm very jealous!!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Thanks guys! 

Goose.. We will do it again...


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

8)8)8)

bout time bud!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Thanks Longgun..... We will do it again too.....


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

utahbigbull said:


> Thanks hoss... Been a BAD start for me! I had one good solo shoot, then really hit and miss since. I have a couple other fields that have exploded with them the last couple days and hope it's changing. I see it's supposed to get COLD after Christmas so I hope that lights the fire under em. I need to get you out to pay ya back from the swan hunt. ;-)
> 
> Was able to get my boy a couple two days ago on Saturday. He had been waiting a long time this year and was excited to say the least when he dropped em!!
> 
> View attachment 50417


you dont need to pay me back. I need to pay you back man. you was the one out there giving me the info man and letting us tag along with you.

That smile on your son face says it all.


----------



## Fish2relax (Mar 3, 2011)

8)Excellent day! Between you and you're buddies son, you're dead eyes;-)


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Fish2relax said:


> 8)Excellent day! Between you and you're buddies son, you're dead eyes;-)


Oh... Whatever!! I seen my buddy drop a couple!!


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Sure wish I still had fields to hunt I have not shot a goose since the first of the season. Congrats


----------

